# boat mate needed



## geauxsea (Jan 12, 2018)

private boat needs mate/helper to help with all duties on sportfish this summer


----------



## TripleCfishing (Sep 21, 2018)

I am in the Corpus/Port A area. If you are close around there shoot me a text or call at 903-269-8639 and I'd be happy to help!


----------



## geauxsea (Jan 12, 2018)

TripleCfishing said:


> I am in the Corpus/Port A area. If you are close around there shoot me a text or call at 903-269-8639 and I'd be happy to help!


thanks the boat is in Freeport


----------



## Austin23 (Apr 21, 2021)

geauxsea said:


> private boat needs mate/helper to help with all duties on sportfish this summer


I’m down the road from Freeport shoot me a text or call at 4097957975


----------

